# Dimpled Paint Finish - Cleaning



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

We are newbies and are picking up our first mhome ,hymer B584 1995 N reg. it will require a number of things doing to it but the priority is to get the exterior clean. Does anyone out there have any advice on cleaning dimpled paint finishes.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
When,"Dimpled" panels were on c/vans,we used to use a piece of carpet,as the pile of the carpet got into the nooks and crannies.
Just a suggestion,if it works good,if not....... This message will destruct in 5 mins! :lol: 
Ted.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
auto glym make a motor home cleaner, identified by a green label. Last one I got from a car accessory shop, its fantastic at removing en-grained dirt, streaks etc the use a brush, or a soft scrubbing brush.

regds neill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A soft brush (hand or broom) a good quality MH cleaner such as Fenwicks and plenty of elbow grease should do the job !!


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*cleaning*

thanks all think ive got enough solutions here so no excuses will crack as soon as snow disappears


----------

